# New hutches I've added to the collection



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

I've added a few hutches to the collection. This one is from Ardmore Bottling & Mf'g. Co. Ardmore, Okla. with a private mold.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

Taylor Soda Water Co. Boise, Ida. with a weird SCA color, similar to the insulators made by this glass company out of Denver. It is a violet purple as compared to the normal SCA color. I need a better pic of this one.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

I posted this one in a different thread but thought I should put them all together. J.F.I. from Tucson, Arizona.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

This one is from the Star Soda Water Works from Honolulu, T.H. with embossed star.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

One from the C.M.S. Co. out of Alliance, Ohio with embossed crown. Does anybody know that the acronym stands for?


----------



## iggyworf (Sep 1, 2017)

Those are all nice!


----------



## botlguy (Sep 1, 2017)

Stephen, FYI that variant of the Boise hutch is / was considered Extremely Rare in SCA. I'm not sure if it still is.
Jim S


----------



## stephengray (Sep 1, 2017)

Jim,

Thanks for the info. I will look it up.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

stephengray said:


> I've added a few hutches to the collection. This one is from Ardmore Bottling & Mf'g. Co. Ardmore, Okla. with a private mold.View attachment 179419


Where Yu digging alot bottle spots in Oklahoma I dug all around bartlesville whole bike trail along Creek is old dump alot spots wynona Oklahoma old towns next to wynona in woods east side of town miss digging Oklahoma alot of corks there corky Kenny was my nick name lol

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Sep 2, 2017)

stephengray said:


> I posted this one in a different thread but thought I should put them all together. J.F.I. from Tucson, Arizona.View attachment 179421


Nice find how old prob 1870 or so 1900 ?

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## stephengray (Sep 2, 2017)

Yeah, this Tucson dates from late 1880's to 1895 for this style.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm originally from the McAlester area but the last years I've been in Casper Wyoming. Do you have any Oklahoma bottles still?


----------

